# The Great Fug-Off: need a couple more contenders



## surf girl (May 14, 2009)

Hold your horses.  We'll poll it, but let's see if we can get a couple more entries in the Ugliest Soap Ever slap-down.  

Soap #1: surf girl's "Jason, Kill Me Now, I am Too Stinky To Live":







Soap #2: viv's as-yet-unnamed 'Butt-ugly, Fugly, hideous, Weird and strange' soap:






Soap #3: eucalypta's also unnamed contender for the top of ugliness:






Anyone else want to enter the fray? Think you can top these Epitomes of Hideosity?  (Sadly, soap scents are not part of this fantastic contest; my Jason soap would without question walk away with the prize were this a scratch-and-sniff deal.)


----------



## ChrissyB (May 14, 2009)

surf girl you crack me up!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

how about my stigmata soap?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (May 14, 2009)

Baaaahahaa.....a Fug-Off!  LOVE IT!!

Sadly, my fugliness never gets to the camera....or I might be in the running...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

We should do regular contests such as fugly, pretty, weird and wonderful etc. People could nominate pictures of soaps they'd seen in this forum...just an idea


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

*Soap # 3  Butt Ugly !  Kill Me Quick !! I 'm to Ugly to Live*

Here is a contender for you . It looks like something one would find in a diaper.It definitely did not deserve to live and I had to put it out of it's misery .It did smell good though.(I know you wouldn't believe it looking at the picture.






I won't have internet for a day or 2 , I am moving , I can't wait to see how many contenders there are.


----------



## LJA (May 14, 2009)

Well, if we include the Stigmata Soap, then by all means we need my Amityville Horror Salt bar....   :wink:


----------



## surf girl (May 14, 2009)

How many options can you include in a poll? Five?  I think we currently have six contenders for the coveted Fugliest Soap title. (Kitn, I think that poop is going to make this into a real horse race    ). How 'bout if we get another 2-4 contestants, and we'll do a part I/ part II poll with a Grand Finale Fug-o-Rama between the winner of each pool?  

Oh, the excitement of it all.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 14, 2009)

great idea....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

yes, I'm quite excitied


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> How many options can you include in a poll? Five?  I think we currently have six contenders for the coveted Fugliest Soap title. (Kitn, I think that poop is going to make this into a real horse race    ). How 'bout if we get another 2-4 contestants, and we'll do a part I/ part II poll with a Grand Finale Fug-o-Rama between the winner of each pool?
> 
> Oh, the excitement of it all.



ROFL, I was going to call it Oops I cra$$ed my pants. May the the ugliest soap win.


----------



## eucalypta (May 14, 2009)

Hiya all 

good to see we've got more  participants!
BTW mine was simply called "Disaster no I"

@soap for breakfast 
What have you got crawling in there?  Not ugly but scary

@kitn  
brr it looks like some very old dark bread forgotten somewhere inthe back of a closet 

LJA's Weeping saltbar is so sad     I feel pity :hug:

I simply adore surf girls "Jason kill me.."  my favorite Halloween soap!


That the ugliest may win the trophy


----------



## Deda (May 14, 2009)

Ya'll are way brave.  No way in Hell I'm posting a pic of my Ugly Soap.

It's a 4 lb log of Lilac, smells like infection and has a peculiar greyish tint that reminds you of dead fish.


----------



## heyjude (May 14, 2009)

Not even a mother could love....  :shock: 

 (Deda, it's lilac and it's grey and fishy as well)


http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss11 ... est007.jpg

Jude


----------



## Lindy (May 14, 2009)

Well here is my entry - today's disaster - Surf Girl I take your orange and up you green....

This was supposed to be a Cucumber Melon Coconut - but it seized....


----------



## Deda (May 14, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Not even a mother could love....  :shock:
> 
> (Deda, it's lilac and it's grey and fishy as well)
> 
> ...



OMG, It looks just like mine, except its a whole log, I only cut one slice.

I decided to use it as an experiment to see how hard it was to cut after letting it cure for 15, 30, 45 and 60 days.


----------



## heyjude (May 14, 2009)

Deda,

Even what had been a lovely strong lilac scent has faded. (4oz for the 4# log)
I guess select shades is harder for me to use than they should be. It's either because my drops just rush out or I'm not calculating the total batch weight correctly.  Whatever the reason ....I ended up with ugly!!  


Jude


----------



## eucalypta (May 14, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Well here is my entry - today's disaster - Surf Girl I take your orange and up you green....
> 
> This was supposed to be a Cucumber Melon Coconut - but it seized....



So sorry - didn't you know that FO us notorious for seizing? As are Cucumber and melon sepreately too!


----------



## LJA (May 14, 2009)

LMAO!!!  You guys are cracking me up.  This whole thread is hysterical...lol.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2009)

Ooooh, ooooh......I have one too!  This was so disappointing at the time, but I did manage to save the day using Lindy's whipped rebatch tutorial    Yoghurt and fruit in a milk carton mould and _very_ well insulated.....ta dah!!!






Tanya :wink:


----------



## Godiva (May 14, 2009)

I rebatched my failed mantra swirl and it doesn't look pretty, so I might have a contender for this contest!  I'll be unmolding and cutting tomorrow, so I'll let ya know!


----------



## surf girl (May 15, 2009)

OK, Godiva, I won't close the entries to this prestigious contest until we have unveiled your fugly rebatch.


----------



## kaseencook (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Soap # 3  Butt Ugly !  Kill Me Quick !! I 'm to Ugly to*



			
				Kitn said:
			
		

> Here is a contender for you . It looks like something one would find in a diaper.It definitely did not deserve to live and I had to put it out of it's misery .It did smell good though.(I know you wouldn't believe it looking at the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holey Cow! I can't believe the hidiosity of that one! Definitely looks like squishy P**! Can a soap be so ugly that it's cute? I works for some animals, why not soap!


----------



## vivcarm (May 15, 2009)

What about





Ha ha , I am loving this thread!


----------



## eucalypta (May 15, 2009)

Looked like some insect layed eggs in there  awaiting hatching


----------



## Godiva (May 15, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> OK, Godiva, I won't close the entries to this prestigious contest until we have unveiled your fugly rebatch.



Well, my rebatch didn't come out as bad as I thought.  Not what I imagined, but it came out kind of pretty.  I don't think it could win any fugly contest though.

Sorry!


----------



## LJA (May 15, 2009)

I see wanna see it, Godiva!!  Pretty works too!


----------



## valor (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Soap # 3  Butt Ugly !  Kill Me Quick !! I 'm to Ugly to*



			
				Kitn said:
			
		

> Here is a contender for you . It looks like something one would find in a diaper.It definitely did not deserve to live and I had to put it out of it's misery .It did smell good though.(I know you wouldn't believe it looking at the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This soap has single-handedly dashed my hopes of the ugliest soap award. *Sniff, Sniff* Ugh...what is that odor? Is that Surf Girls Jason Soap I smell? :shock:  :x  LOL


----------



## zeoplum (May 15, 2009)

I'm so glad I already ate dinner!     

Man, those are some REALLY scary soaps....I don't know how I'll choose.  The weeping wall salt bar is by far the scariest so far so I may go with that one.  LOL!

Thanks everyone for sharing.  Makes me feel better so that when my ugly soap finally happens, I'm coming back and posting it here.  Not that I'm trying to jinx myself but I know my time is coming.  

zeo


----------



## SiberianSF (May 16, 2009)

OMG, that oozing salt bar made my skin crawl.... It's alive...


----------



## studioalamode (May 16, 2009)

This thread had me laughing out loud!  You guys are too funny!


----------



## surf girl (May 16, 2009)

OK kids, the Fug-Off polls are up and running.  Voting will close at, oh, let's say, sometime Tuesday night-ish.  And then, the long-awaited duel between Pool 1 and Pool 2 winnaers can begin.  And then, yes, yes, the joyous crowning of the glorious Butt-Ugliest Soap Evah.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see the winner .Maybe we could have a contest every so often and pass that illustrious fugly soap crown around.

Kitn


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 16, 2009)

I've got this one - It was supposed to be Lady Grey but it didn't quite make it out of the mold.. :/ (It's so hideous I'm hiding it in the Pringles can!).

Lady Grey isn't so Ladylike


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

I give you my first HP fail from last night.


----------



## honor435 (May 16, 2009)

daniel, yuck!


----------



## LJA (May 16, 2009)

Ewwwwwww Daniel!  LOL!!

"Daniel's Rice Krispie Treats From Hell"  :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

LOL!     

They are much yellower than the photo shows.  Looks like someone took a bucket of buttery and burnt popcorn and put it in a trash compactor.


----------



## wonderland (May 16, 2009)

vivcarm said:
			
		

> What about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what on earth is this?    

it got my vote.


----------



## eucalypta (May 16, 2009)

Ow Daniel, you made my day 
Are you sure it's edible?


----------



## eucalypta (May 16, 2009)

> Lady Grey isn't so Ladylike



Well it is not really hideous, it looks like magma - a nice colored cavety


----------



## heartsong (May 16, 2009)

*x*

this should be called "little shop of horrors!" LOL!

i shot milk thru my nose reading this!!! 

i feel strangely comforted in a way- that i am not alone anymore!

don't tell me that soaping isn't "high-drama!" 

LOL!  this thread is reaching critical mass!


----------



## jarvan (May 17, 2009)

Here's my entry for a Fug soap!!!!!!!!!!





By liquid_confusion, shot with DSC-W200 at 2009-05-16


----------



## surf girl (May 17, 2009)

Hmm, perhaps I'll add a Pool 3...


----------



## craftgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

Amityville Horror soap bar! hee,hee.  That is a cool name.

craftgirl


----------



## Bunny (Jun 24, 2009)

I am DYING laughing here, ROF. I was thinking about my MAJOR ugly soap I did back when I was first starting out with milk. Oh, it was horrid. It was the color of a sinus infection, and a thick mucousy volcano. I threw it out. I think it was the only soap I ever had to actually throw out... it could not be recycled AT ALL. And I threw it... really threw it because I was so aggravated with it! (OK... you can all gouge-out your minds eye now after that mental picture, LMBO!).


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Do we know who won the fug - off contest  

incognito


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Jun 29, 2009)

soooo funny. I have had soaps like that......very scary


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Annmarie0407 said:
			
		

> soooo funny. I have had soaps like that......very scary




Never ever throw fugly soap away , for you too could be a great fug-off winner , you can't win if you don't enter  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Jun 30, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Do we know who won the fug - off contest
> 
> incognito



Last time I checked it you were in the lead, Kitn....lol.  I can't find the thread now...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

I kind of thought that but I  was just wishin and hopin  and prayin


----------

